# Traeger shut off mid smoke - help needed



## mfp4074 (Feb 13, 2021)

Last night my Traeger shut off for some reason. My brisket had been in at 195 for 6 hours when it shut off. When i woke up and found out it had been off for 2 hours. So - 1) is it safe to eat? 2) if so, how can i save it?
6 hours at 195 and only off for 2 makes me feel like it should be safe but need tips. Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2021)

If it was running for 6 hours you're probably good to go. What was the highest IT it got to?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2021)

You are fine to finish the cook. 6 hours at 195 should have gotten you above 130 and 2 hours down, is not enough time for recontamination and growth. I wkuld suggest running the temp up to 250-275 and smoke until Probe Tender, an IT around 195. If done early, qrap with foil, toweks and rest in a cooler ..JJ


----------



## mfp4074 (Feb 13, 2021)

thanks so much for the help, y'all. 

 TNJAKE
 - I was dumb and didn't have the probe in during the first phase (unwrapped). Lesson learned. I think what happened is I bumped and turned it off when I refilled the pellets about 5am.  Really appreciate the feedback . . . trying to not kills someone


----------

